# Kate's Motel



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice job Dave. I’m guessing that’s Norma Kates on the porch, but I don’t see Norman.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Lehigh74 said:


> Nice job Dave. I’m guessing that’s Norma Kates on the porch, but I don’t see Norman.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

With that fresh dirt back there it looks like Norma has left the building.


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Beautiful model, nicely done.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice, but I think its just guests recently planted in the fresh dirt


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

LOL, that's awesome!!!


----------

